# Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream



## S!lent dob (2. Mai 2011)

*Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Servus, 
ich werde in kürze das Belüftungskonzept meines Coolermaster Elite 430 umstellen. Im Boden bläst dann ein 140er auf die passive Graka, entlüften wird entweder der allseitsbeliebte Skythe Mugen 2 mit zum Deckel hin *saugenden* Skythe Slipstram Slim ODER die H60 mit einem entkoppelten Enermax T.B Silent.

Die H60 wäre meine erste Wahl, allerdings grübel ich noch wegen der Lautstärke der Pumpe. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem neuen Teil, bzw. lassen sich von der H50/70 Rüchschlüsse auf jene Pumpe ziehen?

Mir gehts ums letzte dezibel, die Kühlleistung sollte für meinen X3 740 @ 3,4Ghz jeweils ausreichend sein.

Am Konzept wird auch nicht mehr gerüttelt, insgesamt 2 rotierende Lüfter im Case reichen, basta  Geregelt werden die 2 Witzbolde und 2 Reserve Lüfter (falls es doch mal warm wird) von Lamptrons Gerät hier.

Schonmal thx,
dob


----------



## Leopardgecko (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Die H60 wäre meine erste Wahl, allerdings grübel ich noch wegen der Lautstärke der Pumpe. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem neuen Teil, bzw. lassen sich von der H50/70 Rüchschlüsse auf jene Pumpe ziehen?


 Wenn die Pumpe der H60 auch nur annähernd das Geräuschniveau der Pumpe einer H70 hat, ist es das letzte, weswegen du dich sorgen mußt.
Meine H70 ist vom Pumpengeräusch nicht wahrnehmbar, es sei denn, du schaltest alle anderen Geräuschquellen ab und  steckst den Kopf ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Uter (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Die Pumpen der Kompaktkühlungen sollen etwas lauter sein als klassische Wakü-Pumpen (EHEIM 1046), dementsprechend würde ich es mit einem Scythe Orochi versuchen (wenn du ihn noch irgendwo findest und er passt).

Die Enermax sind gute Lüfter, aber Noiseblocker Black SilentPro/Multiframe oder Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC sind noch etwas besser und bei nur 2 Lüftern sollte der Aufpreis verschmerzbar sein.


----------



## S!lent dob (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Pumpen der Kompaktkühlungen sollen etwas lauter sein als klassische Wakü-Pumpen (EHEIM 1046), dementsprechend würde ich es mit einem Scythe Orochi versuchen (wenn du ihn noch irgendwo findest und er passt).



Den Brocken bekomm ich nicht rein. Silent Wings hab ich auch noch irgendwo hier rumfliegen, danke für den Tip.


----------



## S!lent dob (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> .... es sei denn, du schaltest alle anderen Geräuschquellen ab und  steckst den Kopf ins Gehäuse.


 
Ich hab sonst keine Lärmquellen mehr, das ist es ja  die Win Platte ist ne SSD und das Datengrab ist entkoppelt und hübsch verpackt, da höhr ich auch nix mehr von und das Netzteil ist Semipassiv und i.d.R. ohne Lüfter am Netzte teilen. 
Den kopf hab ich da allerdings nicht drin, das macht schonmal Mut.
Hoffe mal noch 1-2 weitere Antworten zur Pumpenlautstärke, dann ist die Sache geritzt. Kann man die Pumpe eigentlich auch "leiser drosseln"?


----------



## _chris_ (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Wie man hier sehen kann, wird die Pumpe an einen PWM-Anschluss angeschlossen und kann somit wie ein Lüfter gedrosselt werden, wenn ich mich nicht völlig irre .


----------



## Uter (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Drosseln kann man sie. Ob es Sinn macht ist eine andere Frage, die Entwickler werden wohl kaum eine stärkere/teurere Pumpe als nötig verbauen.


----------



## Takei Naodar (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Also ich habe eine H70 und kann sagen solange keine Luftblasen in der Pumpe sind, wie es bei dem von dir geplanten Konzept nicht sein wird,
sie verdammt leise ist  sollte normalerweise nicht aus nem guten gehäuse rauszuhören sein... Serienstreuung nicht mitinbegriffen 

Hoffe dass ich dir helfen konnte ^^


----------



## S!lent dob (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Thx und Grüße aus Siegen


----------



## Falcon (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Wie man hier sehen kann, wird die Pumpe an einen PWM-Anschluss angeschlossen und kann somit wie ein Lüfter gedrosselt werden, wenn ich mich nicht völlig irre .


 
Nein, nein, nein! Die Pumpe darf auf gar keinen Fall gedrosselt werden, das kann zu Schäden führen! Corsair warnt davor auch und empfiehlt die Pumpe direkt ans Netzteil an zu schließen. Der beiliegende Lüfter kann natürlich problemlos per PWM gesteuert werden!


----------



## S!lent dob (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Gut zu Wissen, thx. Bei Alternate sind doch einige die sich über Luft/Blasen im System oder eben die Pumpe beschweren.
Hat noch jemand erfahren mit Corsairs Kühlungen?


----------



## weizenleiche (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Hatte damals mal eine H50... also als der Kram gerade neu rauskam 
Die Pumpe war leise, allerdings hat die erste H50 irgendwann merkwürdig angefangen zu Blubbern. Hab die dann verkauft und bin nach einigen Wochen wieder auf eine H50 gestoßen. Die läuft bei einem Kollegen bis heute ohne Probleme..


----------



## Clonemaster (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Gut zu Wissen, thx. Bei Alternate sind doch einige die sich über Luft/Blasen im System oder eben die Pumpe beschweren.
> Hat noch jemand erfahren mit Corsairs Kühlungen?


 

Hey !

Also meine H60 ist Gestern angekommen und hab sie natülich gleich eingebaut, 
allerdings war es schon spät und dann hatte ich auch noch Probleme mit neuem
RAM, ... wenn ich dann demnächst von der Arbeit heimkomm, werd ich mich mal
intensiv mit der Kühlung beschäftigen, falls mir der Speicher keinen Strich durch 
die Rechnung macht


----------



## Daniel9494 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Hab die H70 im Einsatz gehabt auf einen Q9550 @ 4GHz und 1.36 vCore mit gerade mal 55° max unter Prime95 !
Ich habe aber die Lüfter gewechselt da sie sehr laut sind [In meinem System zumindest] gegen Be Quiet und jetzt ist es angenehm leise und hat eine super Kühlleistung.
Keine Pumpengeräusche
Kein Bubbern
Viel Platz im Gehäuse
Sieht gut aus.

Ps. Ich hatte vorrher eine H50 mit den selben settings und lüftern und da hatte ich 67°.

Hier ein beispiel:

H70 + 2x Bequiet = 93,33€ siehe anhang

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Uter (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Wobei die H70 auf höhere Drehzahlen ausgelegt ist und die Silent Wings USC nicht besonders gut geeignet sind. Mit Noiseblocker Black SilentPro hätte man mehr Leistung bei einem niedrigeren Preis und gleicher Lautstärke.


----------



## Clonemaster (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

So AMD Phenom II x4 965 @Stock *31°C* idle, nach paar min. in Prime *43°C* - schätze würde auf ca. 45°C ansteigen bei längerer Belastung.
Hab nen Enermax Magma dran, will mindestens nen 2ten nachrüsten  Lautstärke.. naja da ich 8 Lüfter auf 1600rpm drin hab, hör ich die
Pumpe nicht mehr raus  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chris_ (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



Falcon schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein! Die Pumpe darf auf gar keinen Fall gedrosselt werden, das kann zu Schäden führen! Corsair warnt davor auch und empfiehlt die Pumpe direkt ans Netzteil an zu schließen. Der beiliegende Lüfter kann natürlich problemlos per PWM gesteuert werden!



Zum Glück hat das noch einer gelesen der sich da mehr auskennt, weist du zufällig auch wie hoch der Durchfluss ist bei solchen Modell? Wie hoch sollte er mindestens sein, denn bei einer Wakü gibt es auch Richtwerte ab wann der Durchfluss keine nennenswerten Verbesserungen mehr bringt.


----------



## davidof2001 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Ich glaube da ging es weniger um den Durchfluss, als viel mehr um die Eigentschaften des Fluids. Das hat bei diesen Kühllösungen gleichzeitig auch schmierende Eigenschaften für die Pumpe. Und was passiert wenn bei einer Pumpe/Motor die Schmierung versagt, kann man sich ja vorstellen.


----------



## Uter (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

@ Clonemaster:
Dass du die Pumpe bei 1600rpm nicht mehr hörst ist klar, wär auch schlimm wenn doch.  Warum brauchst du bei Lukü 8 Lüfter? Und dann noch so schnelle? Naja jedem das seine... 
Ich glaub S!lent dob strebt eher Drehzahlen <700rpm an und da sieht das mit der Pumpe ganz anders aus...

@ davidof2001:
Warum soll bei einer niedrigeren Drehzahl der Pumpe die Schmierung versagen?


----------



## Falcon (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat das noch einer gelesen der sich da mehr auskennt, weist du zufällig auch wie hoch der Durchfluss ist bei solchen Modell? Wie hoch sollte er mindestens sein, denn bei einer Wakü gibt es auch Richtwerte ab wann der Durchfluss keine nennenswerten Verbesserungen mehr bringt.


 
"Mehr Ahnung"... Naja, ich hatte noch nie eine Wasserkühlung, ist auch für mich Neuland... Hab mir aber auch eine H60 bestellt und man liest halt einfach mal ein bisschen Quer, wollte ja ursprünglich die H50 bestellen, als ich dann gesehen habe, dass es die H60 gibt.

Pumpenleistung messen dürfte bei dem System auch schwierig sein, da es geschlossen ist und soweit ich weiß auch ein spezielles Kühlmittel, also nicht das übliche was man sich sonst so in die Wasserkühlung schüttet, verwendet wird. 

Des weiteren ist die H60 ja auch nicht mehr von Asetek wie die H50 und H70, sondern von CoolIT Systems. Dadurch also schon einmal wieder nur bedingt vergleichbar. 

Zumindest für die H50 galt, dass sie die optimale Leistung bei Radiator im Heck und Schlauchführung unten erreicht hat. Siehe dazu den Computerbase.de Test. Bei der H60 kann das aber auch genauso gut komplett hinfällig werden...


----------



## S!lent dob (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich glaub S!lent dob strebt eher Drehzahlen <700rpm an und da sieht das mit der Pumpe ganz anders aus...


 So ist es 
Nach weiterer Lektüre werd ich aber wohl Antec´s Schwestermodel erwerben. Scheint ja dasselbe Produkt zu sein, allerdings sind Antec´s Schläuche wohl flexibler. Auf 2 Lüfter reagiert das Gerät auch gut wie HIER zu sehen, scheint das zu sein was ich suche


----------



## weizenleiche (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Naja , aber der Radiator ist kleiner


----------



## davidof2001 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



Uter schrieb:


> @ Clonemaster:
> @ davidof2001:
> Warum soll bei einer niedrigeren Drehzahl der Pumpe die Schmierung versagen?



Weil dann vielleicht irgendwelche Drücke im Innern nicht mehr den gewünschten Wert erreichen. Nicht umsonst warnt Corsair davor die Drehzahl zu verringern. Ich stell mir das wie beim Verbrennungsmotor vor. Wenn der Öldruck nicht auf ein gewisses Maß kommt, reißt früher oder später der Ölfilm und der Motor nimmt Schaden. 
Ich hab die H50 Pumpe (welche nur mit dem Kopf im Gehäuse zu hören ist) bei mir an den CPU PWM Anschluss angestöpselt. So läuft sie immer volle Pulle und falls sie ausfallen sollte, gibt es einen Alarm.


----------



## S!lent dob (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Naja , aber der Radiator ist kleiner


 
Der eine millimeter


----------



## Falcon (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Eieiei, was haben wir denn da 

» Corsair Hydro Series H60 Falcon's Blog


----------



## HAWX (4. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es witzig das der TE fast mehr Geld fuer die Kuehlung seiner Cpu ausgiebt als fuer eben diese


----------



## S!lent dob (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich finde es witzig das der TE fast mehr Geld fuer die Kuehlung seiner Cpu ausgiebt als fuer eben diese


 
Na wenn deine Wakü billiger war als dein X6 tut mir eben jener aber leid 

Schicke Bilder, Thx @ Falcon


----------



## HAWX (4. Mai 2011)

S!lent dob schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn deine Wakü billiger war als dein X6 tut mir eben jener aber leid
> 
> Schicke Bilder, Thx @ Falcon



Ne die war doch GANZ bisschen teurer aber da wird auch noch spaeter die Gpu eingebunden


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Alleine schon vom Modding Prinzip her muss die WaKü im Rechner, bzw. allgemein die Kühlung, teurer als alles andere sein. Sonst habt ihr bisher irgendwas Falsch gemacht


----------



## Falcon (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Dann hab ich wohl viel falsch gemacht...


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Mai 2011)

Also h70 Pumpe hört man eigentlich nicht.
Wie oben schon gesagt, auf keinen Fall die Pumpe drosseln!

Das man mehr Geld für Kühlung als für komponenten ausgibt is für mich total nachvollziehbar.


----------



## S!lent dob (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Hab mir das gute Stück nun gegönnt, erstmal alles @ Stock. Da fliegen einem ja die Ohren weg bei dem Lüfter 
Ist der Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL-1 noch stark genug? Immo zeigt mir CPU-Z bei Prime nach 20mins 41° an. Wobei ich mir sicher bin das der Sensor kaputt ist, beim Groß Clockner waren es 45°.

Das die Temps mit dem 900 U/min PL-1 raufgehn ist mir scho klar, solange er mit 3,3 Ghz aber stabil läuft ist mir das wurst, oder ist der PL-2 mit seinen 1400 U/min Pflicht? Soviel Drehzahl ist nicht gut für mein Trommelfell


----------



## Uter (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Ich würde einen PL-2 nehmen. Den kannst du bei Bedarf genauso weit drosseln wie den PL-1, allerdings hast du Reserven für den Sommer o.ä.


----------



## chrischi112 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lautstärke Pumpe H60 Vs Skythe Mugen 2 mit Skythe Slipstream*

Hallo
Ich habe den H60 eingebaut, auf einem ASUS P5Q Motherboard und einem  Q9550 OC 3,4Ghz bei 400Mhz FSB OC Takt und 8Gb OCZ Reaper 1066, sowie  einer MSIGTX460Hawk. Zusätzlich habe ich einen weiteren geregelten 120mm  Lüfter auf den Radiator montiert, damit komme ich, bei noch moderatem Geräuschniveau, auf ca. 56°C CPU Temp bei 10min. Prime  95 (abgebrochen, weil die Temperatur nicht weiter stieg) bei ca. 20°C  Zimmertemperatur und lauen ca. 30°C Gehäusetemperatur. (Im Bios die '_Load_-_Line_ Calibration' auf disable gesetzt, damit die Intel Spezifikationen laufen.)
Die Luftrichtung habe ich von innen nach aussen gewählt, obwohl Corsair  sagt es soll Luft von aussen nach innen gesaugt werden, dazu müsste ich  aber meinen 120mm Frontlüfter noch umkehren und die Rückseite steht  meist sowieso in der staubigeren Seite. Diese Luftrichtung scheint mir  nur für extremes OC notwendig.
Beim Einbau muss man unbedingt beachten, das der CPU Kühler nicht in  allen Positionen auf das Board passt, also die Position eventuell drehen  (bei meinem Board die Anschlüsse nach oben), nicht der Abbildung  vertrauen und nicht einfach andrücken sondern, wie bei der normalen CPU  Cooler Installation leicht hin und her drehen und gleichzeitig mit  leichtem Zug testen ob die Paste vollen Kontakt hat oder zur Kontrolle  noch einmal runternehmen und das Tragbild der Paste kontrollieren. Es  kann nämlich sein, dass er CPU Cooler auf den Kondensatoren am  Sockelrand aufliegt und deshalb keinen kompletten Kontakt auf dem Die  bekommt. Des weiteren muss die Pumpe unbedingt volle 12V bekommen, also  nicht einfach auf irgend einen Fan-Conector stecken wie in der  Beschreibung, sondern wie z.B. bei meinem Board auf den PWR Fan  Connector oder per Adapter an einen 12V Netzteilanschluss, damit die  Pumpe nicht geregelt wird und dadurch der Durchflus nachlässt. Keine  Angst, die Pumpe ist praktisch unhörbar.
Ich hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.
Übrigens, mit meinem Artic Cooler Freezer7 Pro kam ich auf ähnliche  Ergebnisse mit nur etwas mehr Lautstärke,... der H60 sieht aber schon  cooler aus .


----------

